# help! EPC light - car stuck in park



## blackbeetleKJ (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm hoping it's just the brake light since i didn't notice a lack of power as i drove a short distance into brooklyn from manhattan and the EPC light came on. * however, now the car is stuck in a garage because i can't get it into R or D. i'd done research on this in the past so i looked to see if the brake lights worked and they don't, though everything else is working - just can't get the car out of park.
my car is a 2002 VW beetle and if it is the brake lights, is this easy to fix?? otherwise, i'm paying for parking until tuesday! please help.
-karen


----------



## joekapsch (Feb 16, 2005)

I had a similar problem and they replaced my brke light switch. Somehow, if the brake light switch is faulty, it acts as a safety mechanism
and prevents the car from going out of park and into gear. I would ask about that switch first. There might have been a recall on the switch by VW. I have a 2001 TDI beetle.
Joe


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: help! EPC light - car stuck in park (blackbeetleKJ)*

To get out of the parking lot try this:
The trick to getting your car out of park when this happens is to turn the key once-so that no lights come on, and push the brake down 1 or 2 times hard, hold the brake down and shift to BETWEEN neutral and drive..this is where it gets a little tricky, while holding the shifter between neutral and drive, turn the key to start the ignition, then you'll be able to shift to drive or reverse. 
This is caused by a bad brake light switch, there was a recall. Cheap part, under $10.



_Modified by tantalus at 1:49 PM 2-20-2005_


----------



## blackbeetleKJ (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: help! EPC light - car stuck in park (tantalus)*

just wanted to mention that this trick worked. yes, it was the brake light, but to find that out from vw, at least i didn't also have to pay for a tow.
thanks!


----------

